
Fermilab experiment sees neutrinos change over 500 miles - wfunction
http://www.fnal.gov/pub/presspass/press_releases/2015/NOvA-Neutrinos-Change-20150807.html
======
spaceisballer
If you for some reason find yourself in the west suburbs of Chicago I would
definitely go visit Fermilab. I went during a Sunday and got to watch a
lecture/demonstration and then take a tour and talk with real scientists that
work there. The grounds are huge and you can also ride your bike through. I
used to live nearby so I biked there all the time.

[http://www.fnal.gov/pub/visiting/index.html](http://www.fnal.gov/pub/visiting/index.html)

------
misnome
Note: While impressive, and a technical milestone for NOvA, this is still in
the realms of known physics. The exciting parts will come as the quantities of
data ramp up and we can probe unknown areas of physics.

See also; articles about "First Collisions" every time the LHC turns on again.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Everyone can't all go work on the LHC. Even the lowly work of refining
measurements of known phenomena is important and necessary.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Or some of us worked on the LHC (tier 1 data taking at Fermilab) and it was a
terrible gig.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I had a terrible gig there too! It (BTeV) died young.

------
noobie
Ha! I immediately thought of the 500 miles bug.

~~~
ryangittins
For the uninitiated:
[http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html](http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html)

~~~
ChrisArgyle
The icing: all the niggling details of system calls and signal propagation are
handled in the FAQ [http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail-
faq.html](http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail-faq.html)

------
jhallenworld
Through the earth huh? What's the latency of this thing? Can we send a quote
from Chicago to New York faster than the microwave link? Who wants to form a
company?

[http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2012/mar/19/neutrin...](http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2012/mar/19/neutrino-
based-communication-is-a-first)

~~~
allenz
The immediate problem is that you need to send a huge number of neutrinos to
be able to detect anything, so cost and bandwidth are prohibitive. In the
proof of concept cited in your link, the experimenters used a 120 GeV beam to
send a 0.1 bits/sec signal.
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1203.2847](http://arxiv.org/abs/1203.2847))

